# More old-time passenger ships in trouble



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

It has been reported that Germany's Holiday-Kreuzfahrten is bankrupt. Their two ships the 1966-built MONA LISA (ex KUNGSHOLM, SEA PRINCESS, VICTORIA) and the 1975-built LILI MARLEEN (ex CUNARD COUNTESS, OLYMPIC COUNTESS, OLYMPIA COUNTESS, OCEAN COUNTESS) completed their current cruises in the Baltic on September 24 and 25. 
These two old-timers are often praised on SN for their classic looks compared to modern cruise ships. Unfortunately they are completely uneconomic. It will be interesting to see if some other company tries to operate them or whether they are destined to be scrapped.
By contrast Carnival announced that in the third quarter 2006 their group of cruise companies made a net profit of $1.232 billion on revenues of $3.905 billion. They carried 2,012,000 passengers in the three months, with an average load factor across the fleet of 111% of lower berth capacity.

Fred(Read)


----------



## bob johnston (Oct 4, 2005)

fred henderson said:


> It has been reported that Germany's Holiday-Kreuzfahrten is bankrupt. Their two ships the 1966-built MONA LISA (ex KUNGSHOLM, SEA PRINCESS, VICTORIA) and the 1975-built LILI MARLEEN (ex CUNARD COUNTESS, OLYMPIC COUNTESS, OLYMPIA COUNTESS, OCEAN COUNTESS) completed their current cruises in the Baltic on September 24 and 25.
> These two old-timers are often praised on SN for their classic looks compared to modern cruise ships. Unfortunately they are completely uneconomic. It will be interesting to see if some other company tries to operate them or whether they are destined to be scrapped.
> By contrast Carnival announced that in the third quarter 2006 their group of cruise companies made a net profit of $1.232 billion on revenues of $3.905 billion. They carried 2,012,000 passengers in the three months, with an average load factor across the fleet of 111% of lower berth capacity.
> 
> Fred(Read)



When ships make no money and are just too expensive to run and cannot keep up with the big companies such as Carnival it is a dog eat dog world. It is interesting to see your figures on Carnival profits and how many passengers they carried do you know how many ships does that relate to Fred in their fleet.


Carnival pack them on their ships but it shows they are doing something right , price must be right and the facilities that they offer must be what the current cruise customer wants today.

I am afraid I still like the smaller size and more classic style must be showing my age but there is still alot like me.

I wonder how many staff they employ accross their fleet of ships must be huge.

Thanks for your information an interesting subject.

Bob ( Sydney )


----------



## aleddy (Apr 8, 2006)

*More old time passenger ships in trouble*

Agree with you both, the old ships will meet their fate as will the Cruise Company that owned them unless they can replace their old ships with newer more modern types which are very much in demand.
Last cruise I was on was Fair Princess on her inaugural out of Sydney with about 1200 on board, suited me but many complained that Oz was getting lumbered with the older ships which were out of shelf life in other parts of the world
Fair Princess is long gone as are some that replaced her and still we have the oldest ships in the Princess fleet but so far the cruises still sell and now cruise out of Brisbane as well.
Last Saturday I saw the Brisbane cruise departing from a distance, could not see her name but she was in the colour scheme of Pacific Sky ( believe she is gone) her funnel was like a huge tin can (like the Costa ships) and her stern was a huge square effort, anyone know her name.
Am not super impressed with the newer style cruise ships but still like to see them, The World was in the new Brisbane cruise terminal a couple of weeks ago. think I might have to dust of the camera.


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

*Cruise Statistics*

Bob

Carnival are currently operating 81 cruise ships and have a further 15 on order. They have over 60,000 shipboard employees, with over 10,000 shoreside. On any day they have more than 140,000 passengers at sea.

Aleddy

From your description the ship you saw is Pacific Star. (33,250 grt 1,400 passengers) She was built in Denmark in 1981 as Tropicale and was Carnival Cruise Line's first new building. She introduced the Carnival trade mark winged funnel. At the end of 2000 she was transferred to Costa and was the subject of a major refit by Mariotti, during which a Costa stove-pipe funnel was fitted. She was transferred to P&O Australia in 2005.

Fred


----------



## bob johnston (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks for the information Carnival is big. I wonder what it is like to work for I am sure it would run a tight ship. There would be quite a few nationalities working for them ashore and at sea.

Thanks Fred again I love reading your facts and figures.


Bob (Sydney )(Thumb)


----------



## aleddy (Apr 8, 2006)

*More old time Passenger ships in trouble*

Thanks for the info Fred, stove pipe funnell sounds better than my seemingly can of baked beans funnel. Will get an itinery on her cruising dates and hopefully get a closer look
Cheers
Ted


----------

